# Sore rash between my wife's legs



## petersmyth79 (Sep 4, 2021)

G'day everyone, my wife has a sore rash between her legs where the legs and pussy join as it forms a fold and we think it's fungal. Apart from antifungal treatments what does everyone else use to prevent fungal/bacterial infections between folds and rolls? Please list treatment type/active ingredients as we live in Australia


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 4, 2021)

Your poor wife must be very uncomfortable. 

I live down under too, so I can help you with a product that I use myself, and that is available here. I purchase it online, but you may be lucky enough to find it instore.
Don't let the fact that it's marketed for babies put you off, as it's designed to keep their gentle skin dry between baby folds, and that's what your wife is needing. 
If you don't like this idea, and decide on another brand, please make sure that you *don't* get anything with talc in the ingredients, as that will only exacerbate your wife's situation. Aside from the fact, that talc had been linked to more serious issues. 





__





Baby Bee Dusting Powder | Burt's Bees AUS


Naturally absorbent, talc-free baby powder for areas you want to keep dry and fresh.




www.burtsbees.com.au





Just have her pat it on dry skin, and if she can, have her run about in no underwear so her skin can breathe.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 4, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Your poor wife must be very uncomfortable.
> 
> I live down under too, so I can help you with a product that I use myself, and that is available here. I purchase it online, but you may be lucky enough to find it instore.
> Don't let the fact that it's marketed for babies put you off, as it's designed to keep their gentle skin dry between baby folds, and that's what your wife is needing.
> ...



In case I have to deal with it I don't use shower gel or any other kind of soap just plain water to clean the area. 
And yes @littlefairywren letting the skin dry without underwear to let the skin breathe - I agree with you - but I haven't had too many occasions to do that so far.
That's why I focus on drying the skin in the area properly. Hair dryer helps.
And for really sore folds or areas I use a layer of medical gauze (not necessarily sterile one) right in the fold. 
And regarding the underwear and clothes I chose for those says... well, I wear those with highest share of cotton as a natural material. 
It usually helps with me rather quick.
If it is really really bad I also apply a very thin layer of zinc ointment on dried skin after showering - over here it is found in every drugstore, mostly in the baby section as well.
@petersmyth79 
I hope you will find a suitable treatment for your wife soon.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 6, 2021)

There is also another that may help as well called Caldesene. It's made of cornstarch and zinc oxide (no talc). I've heard it to be very good from a female friend or two.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 13, 2021)

Once it heals, Lume deodorant cream is very effective at preventing (but not treating) skin fold infections. If you can get Lume shipped to your part of the world it might be something to try. I've been using it for about a year now, and no more skin fold issues.


----------



## agouderia (Sep 13, 2021)

What your wife should definitely avoid - given where the rash is located - are underpants with elastic (either sewn in or as hem) leg gathers. That will definitely exacerbate any skin irritation or rash in that area. Wear boxer like underpants/briefs intead. Also - too much spanx or tight leggings will not help either.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Oct 9, 2021)

My wife would like to thank everyone as your advice has helped a lot. I don't go online much (anxiety) but your suggestions really helped a lot


----------



## extra_m13 (Oct 9, 2021)

probably not the best forum for it but i do want to share something about my wife. very short lady, at 5'1 has gone up, since we met from mmm 120pounds to a fantastic 220 with no exercise in between , a couple of pregnancies and some yo yo in between but always on the same trend because she doesnt like to exercise and she likes the good life at the table and well that happens to be a turn on for me. she has gained in a pretty even way and what was bottom heavy has grown beautifully in the belly and arms and boobs. recently she had a health problem that put her in the hospital for almost a month and with food hospital she lost weight, she is out now and seems ravenous about eating all that there is but i am not sure if that is the best way to go in the long term... of course i would love to see her go all the way to 250, 300 pounds but i prefer to see her alive and well


----------

